# Pillars guide to Bulking



## PillarofBalance

Or to put it another way - Bulking simplified...



Here is the process I developed over time that worked for me and will probably work for you too. I won't argue with other's opinions on this. This is essentially broscience. But chances are I'm bigger than you so kiss my butt lol


Start measuring the quantity of food you are eating. Don't calculate macros. That isn't necessary on a bulk. But you do need to know you are eating 7oz of chicken. Not just what looks like 7oz of chicken.  This way you can make an adjustment later on with ease.

Organize your meals. Prep them in advance. Don't be left unprepared.

On non training days, your breakfast should be a meal of protein and fat. Fats are 9 calories per gram so its a good way to get in a good amount of cals to start the day. If you use a high quality fat like coconut oil, you'll get some energy too of course.  

On training days, throw in some carbs with breakfast. I like just some toast or a bagel. Sometimes I'll have a couple waffles. 

 Eat the damn yolk will ya?

Stop eating 6 meals per day. That's not necessary and a pain in the ass. Live your life. I eat 4 meals per day and one of them is usually ice cream.

Every meal needs to have protein. Take your bodyweight and multiply by 1.2 for your protein intake.

Most meals should have a carb source. I don't care what it is. Keep in mind if you eat sugary crap, you will train like crap.  Doesn't mean brown rice every meal. That shit is gross. White rice, bread, pasta, oats, grits. Take your bodyweight and multiply by 2. There is your carb intake.

Fats are tough.  You need them for sure. They can easily throw the balance off in a good bulk though. So don't go crazy. If you are eating a ribeye steak, you really don't need to add fat to the meal. If you're eating chicken breast, add some fats. I don't really care about the source of them after meal 1 though.  Just don't use peanut butter for fats. That's just stupid.  Nut fats have benefits, but so often I see guys trying to get all their fats from peanut butter. Variety is the spice of life.  Mix it up.

Veggies... NO thanks.

The tricky part now is the quantity. Above I gave you a STARTING POINT of 1.2 for protein and 2 for carbs. So follow that and if in a week you aren't gaining weight its not because you need steroids. It's because you still aren't eating enough.  So dial up the calories. 1.5 for protein and 2.2 for carbs. Bump the fats slightly.  Keep bumping bit by bit until you get to a point where you are gaining weight.

Many people tell you not to get on the scale. Don't listen to that. You need metrics.  If you are gaining 5lbs a week or a pound a day that's too fast and is probably more fat on your gut than you'll be happy with.  So get on the scale daily. Wake up, take your morning constitution and get on the scale in the buck.  Every single day.  I look for 2 pounds per week. That seems to be my happy medium.

You will gain some fat. There is no such thing as a lean bulk. If there was, there would also be a chubby cut because of yin and yang.  A lean bulk is a way of saying gaining mass really damn slowly.  

Be patient. Getting large takes years.  It took me 6 years to get from that 198 to my current 260. I have been as high as just over 280 and found life to be much too difficult at that point.  If you aren't gaining using this advice, don't complain to me. Eat more. Everyone who eats more gains weight. Its a fact of life.

Cutting and bulking cutting and bulking cutting and bulking... That's just going to slow you down.  For beginners, just start bulking and don't stop until you are huge.  I ran a bulk for years. I didn't cut until 2 years ago or so for a meet where I wanted to get below 242.  The best part about running a bulk for years and training your ass off is after a few years, you're probably ready to run some gear. Which means instead of running a cut, you can recomp instead. Drop fat and keep the weight in the same ballpark? Hell yeah!

Water intake is important. So yeah drink water. Cause if you don't, you'll die.  Just drink it. I don't care if its a gallon or enough to just make you "feel" like you are hydrated. Just drink it. If you're worrying about measuring your water quantity get a therapist. You're clinically neurotic.


SUPPLEMENTS:

Do not use whey isolate. Find a blend. The best one I have found both label and taste wise is USP Labs Oxyelite Protein. It's a whey casein blend. Post workout or in a pinch, go for it. BUT THIS IS NOT A MEAL EVER!!! It is a supplement.

Creatine Monohydrate - one of the few that actually works.  Decades of research showing its effectiveness.  5 grams is not an adequate dose. If you are 200lbs or more, 15 grams is a starting point.  Get micronized if you can spare the change.  But the regular powder works fine. Mix it in some hot coffee preworkout and chug. Just make sure its fully dissolved to avoid any stomach discomfort.

AAS:

I'm an old soul.  Test, Deca, Dbol. Nothing will put more weight on you than that combo.  You need to get the diet rolling or a good few months first though as AAS will cloud the action.  You will gain weight yes, but once you come off suddenly your weight plummets. Because your diet wasn't it order.

Insulin will help you gain weight for sure. Very quickly.  But this is a much more in depth topic that I won't cover here.

CARDIO:

Yeah don't do that. It's bad for you. I read it on pubmed... brah. But if you must don't get on the treadmill or a bike. Go drag something heavy down the street.  Or get an old tire and throw it a bunch.

TRAINING:

Lift heavy. Start each training day with heavy compound movements in the 3 to 7 rep range.  Then move into assistance stuff with slightly higher reps.  Occasionally blow yourself out with a 20 rep or 100 rep set at the end.  Stop training 5 to 6 days a week. Limit it to 4 very heavy intense days and rest up.  If you think lifting heavy like that won't build muscle please kill yourself.  I'm tired of hearing about how you build muscle in the 12 rep range.  That's just not accurate.


To end this I'll just show you what a typical day of eating looks like for me on training and non training days

Training days

6 hardboiled eggs
2 waffles or a big bagel or 4 slices of toast with butter
3 slices bacon

7 ounces of steak
1 potato or 1 cup of rice
1 greek yogurt

quick snack - handful of pretzels with some hummus or a turkey sammich

preworkout meal
6 ounces of shiken
2 cups of rice
2 poptarts
1 scoop aminolift

Post workout meal
Sometimes a burrito at chipotle if there is a  lot of traffic going home; or,
10 ounces steak
2 cups white rice
big glass of fat free milk (suck it seeker)

Prebed
1/2 quart of ice cream or frozen yogurt and moar fat free milk

Non training days
6 hardboiled eggs

6 ounces of chicken
handfull of pretzels

10oz steak
1 potato or 1 cup rice

greek yogurt before bed


CLIFFS: Stuff your face until it hurts


----------



## Pinkbear

No where in here is pop tarts included


----------



## Luscious Lei

Most accurate, relevant, compact, no BS bulking thread I've ever read. Instant sticky.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Pinkbear said:


> No where in here is pop tarts included



Preworkout only these days. They were boating the hell out of me and driving my bp up. Sides worse than dbol!


----------



## ken Sass

that is a excellent post. last year i tried a lean bulk, i neither bulked nor got lean. i have been doing close to this and am 239 as of today, i fully expect to bust the 242 weight break by sep. (can you say dbol?) i still ride the bike a little at my age you gotta work the heart some. oh by the way my waist size (pants size) has not gone up my belly is bigger but with my surgeries i have no idea what normal is anymore. this diet will make you big


----------



## Seeker

Well I like your thread for the most part except....

1) you can creatine load at the onset but it's not necessary. Your body is fully saturated after 30 days so taking 15 grams after that really you're just pissing most of it away. You can maintain your saturation with just 5 grams a day. Oh and drinking it with warm water will dissolve it better. Needs to be fully dissolved! 

2) wtf is this fat free milk crap? Damn man, there is no benefit what so ever of drinking that nasty watered down poison. Fat free milk looks exactly what my jiz looks like after a 16 week major blast of harsh compounds. Runny and nasty! Damn man.

Haha every thing else looks legit.

Awesome post!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Great post ! I have been bulking all my life hahaha


----------



## Spongy

GodDAMMIT.  












lol


----------



## j2048b

Awesome posting sponge er i mean POB!!! Haha jk! Looks like a diet i may try when i can start up  a cycle without my chol and bw going to shitake in less than a month haha


----------



## TheLupinator

But how do I get abs?




- Sticky this bitch please


----------



## NbleSavage

Great post. To the point, actionable. Well done, PoB.


----------



## StoliFTW

Thanks POB. Sticky fusho


----------



## nightster

I like this, thanks!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Seeker said:


> Well I like your thread for the most part except....
> 
> 1) you can creatine load at the onset but it's not necessary. Your body is fully saturated after 30 days so taking 15 grams after that really you're just pissing most of it away. You can maintain your saturation with just 5 grams a day. Oh and drinking it with warm water will dissolve it better. Needs to be fully dissolved!
> 
> 2) wtf is this fat free milk crap? Damn man, there is no benefit what so ever of drinking that nasty watered down poison. Fat free milk looks exactly what my jiz looks like after a 16 week major blast of harsh compounds. Runny and nasty! Damn man.
> 
> Haha every thing else looks legit.
> 
> Awesome post!



I tried dropping my creatine down to 5 after a month and I lost about 6 pounds in a couple of days. So I always just keep it higher. I have read what you just stated before though. Not sure what my problem was there.  I ran it at 30g for 2 months once and started having low back pain. Kidneys were pissed lol

The fat free milk is just so I can enjoy some milk and get the great quality protein without the major amount of cals that the fat brings with it. I could trade calories somewhere else. But it just makes me happy


----------



## Seeker

PillarofBalance said:


> I tried dropping my creatine down to 5 after a month and I lost about 6 pounds in a couple of days. So I always just keep it higher. I have read what you just stated before though. Not sure what my problem was there.  I ran it at 30g for 2 months once and started having low back pain. Kidneys were pissed lol
> 
> The fat free milk is just so I can enjoy some milk and get the great quality protein without the major amount of cals that the fat brings with it. I could trade calories somewhere else. But it just makes me happy



Your section about bulking cutting bulking cutting was perfectly pointed out.  Thread was written in good old fashioned POB style. Haha! Beautiful.


----------



## Joliver

Great advice. 

Especially:
Eating the yolk...no shit.
Manageable meal count. To many people burn it because of this.


----------



## IronSoul

Awesome post my brother!


----------



## stonetag

Solid old school info that easily transitions into any stage in our game.I have adhered to it for years with solid results. Thanks


----------



## TheLupinator

TheLupinator said:


> Sticky this bitch please





But 4 real do


----------



## LeanHerm

Good shit pillar!!! Great read.


----------



## Beezy

Wow! That is the most practical bulking list on earth! 
No spinach crepes or any of that other bs all those lying mf's act like they eat on BB .Com


----------



## basskiller

May I add this to basskilleronline???


----------



## Z21

This is great and straight to the point.


----------



## jrsgym

That's probably the best Bulking Thread I've ever read. Agree with every bit of it, and I've been using the same AAS and diet plan for years. It does work. Every beginner needs to read this. 
Good read, PillarofBalance.


----------



## stanley

PillarofBalance said:


> Or to put it another way - Bulking simplified...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the process I developed over time that worked for me and will probably work for you too. I won't argue with other's opinions on this. This is essentially broscience. But chances are I'm bigger than you so kiss my butt lol
> 
> 
> Start measuring the quantity of food you are eating. Don't calculate macros. That isn't necessary on a bulk. But you do need to know you are eating 7oz of chicken. Not just what looks like 7oz of chicken.  This way you can make an adjustment later on with ease.
> Organize your meals. Prep them in advance. Don't be left unprepared.
> On non training days, your breakfast should be a meal of protein and fat. Fats are 9 calories per gram so its a good way to get in a good amount of cals to start the day. If you use a high quality fat like coconut oil, you'll get some energy too of course.
> On training days, throw in some carbs with breakfast. I like just some toast or a bagel. Sometimes I'll have a couple waffles.
> Eat the damn yolk will ya?
> Stop eating 6 meals per day. That's not necessary and a pain in the ass. Live your life. I eat 4 meals per day and one of them is usually ice cream.
> Every meal needs to have protein. Take your bodyweight and multiply by 1.2 for your protein intake.
> Most meals should have a carb source. I don't care what it is. Keep in mind if you eat sugary crap, you will train like crap.  Doesn't mean brown rice every meal. That shit is gross. White rice, bread, pasta, oats, grits. Take your bodyweight and multiply by 2. There is your carb intake.
> Fats are tough.  You need them for sure. They can easily throw the balance off in a good bulk though. So don't go crazy. If you are eating a ribeye steak, you really don't need to add fat to the meal. If you're eating chicken breast, add some fats. I don't really care about the source of them after meal 1 though.  Just don't use peanut butter for fats. That's just stupid.  Nut fats have benefits, but so often I see guys trying to get all their fats from peanut butter. Variety is the spice of life.  Mix it up.
> Veggies... NO thanks.
> The tricky part now is the quantity. Above I gave you a STARTING POINT of 1.2 for protein and 2 for carbs. So follow that and if in a week you aren't gaining weight its not because you need steroids. It's because you still aren't eating enough.  So dial up the calories. 1.5 for protein and 2.2 for carbs. Bump the fats slightly.  Keep bumping bit by bit until you get to a point where you are gaining weight.
> Many people tell you not to get on the scale. Don't listen to that. You need metrics.  If you are gaining 5lbs a week or a pound a day that's too fast and is probably more fat on your gut than you'll be happy with.  So get on the scale daily. Wake up, take your morning constitution and get on the scale in the buck.  Every single day.  I look for 2 pounds per week. That seems to be my happy medium.
> You will gain some fat. There is no such thing as a lean bulk. If there was, there would also be a chubby cut because of yin and yang.  A lean bulk is a way of saying gaining mass really damn slowly.
> Be patient. Getting large takes years.  It took me 6 years to get from that 198 to my current 260. I have been as high as just over 280 and found life to be much too difficult at that point.  If you aren't gaining using this advice, don't complain to me. Eat more. Everyone who eats more gains weight. Its a fact of life.
> Cutting and bulking cutting and bulking cutting and bulking... That's just going to slow you down.  For beginners, just start bulking and don't stop until you are huge.  I ran a bulk for years. I didn't cut until 2 years ago or so for a meet where I wanted to get below 242.  The best part about running a bulk for years and training your ass off is after a few years, you're probably ready to run some gear. Which means instead of running a cut, you can recomp instead. Drop fat and keep the weight in the same ballpark? Hell yeah!
> Water intake is important. So yeah drink water. Cause if you don't, you'll die.  Just drink it. I don't care if its a gallon or enough to just make you "feel" like you are hydrated. Just drink it. If you're worrying about measuring your water quantity get a therapist. You're clinically neurotic.
> 
> 
> SUPPLEMENTS:
> 
> Do not use whey isolate. Find a blend. The best one I have found both label and taste wise is USP Labs Oxyelite Protein. It's a whey casein blend. Post workout or in a pinch, go for it. BUT THIS IS NOT A MEAL EVER!!! It is a supplement.
> 
> Creatine Monohydrate - one of the few that actually works.  Decades of research showing its effectiveness.  5 grams is not an adequate dose. If you are 200lbs or more, 15 grams is a starting point.  Get micronized if you can spare the change.  But the regular powder works fine. Mix it in some hot coffee preworkout and chug. Just make sure its fully dissolved to avoid any stomach discomfort.
> 
> AAS:
> 
> I'm an old soul.  Test, Deca, Dbol. Nothing will put more weight on you than that combo.  You need to get the diet rolling or a good few months first though as AAS will cloud the action.  You will gain weight yes, but once you come off suddenly your weight plummets. Because your diet wasn't it order.
> 
> Insulin will help you gain weight for sure. Very quickly.  But this is a much more in depth topic that I won't cover here.
> 
> CARDIO:
> 
> Yeah don't do that. It's bad for you. I read it on pubmed... brah. But if you must don't get on the treadmill or a bike. Go drag something heavy down the street.  Or get an old tire and throw it a bunch.
> 
> TRAINING:
> 
> Lift heavy. Start each training day with heavy compound movements in the 3 to 7 rep range.  Then move into assistance stuff with slightly higher reps.  Occasionally blow yourself out with a 20 rep or 100 rep set at the end.  Stop training 5 to 6 days a week. Limit it to 4 very heavy intense days and rest up.  If you think lifting heavy like that won't build muscle please kill yourself.  I'm tired of hearing about how you build muscle in the 12 rep range.  That's just not accurate.
> 
> 
> To end this I'll just show you what a typical day of eating looks like for me on training and non training days
> 
> Training days
> 
> 6 hardboiled eggs
> 2 waffles or a big bagel or 4 slices of toast with butter
> 3 slices bacon
> 
> 7 ounces of steak
> 1 potato or 1 cup of rice
> 1 greek yogurt
> 
> quick snack - handful of pretzels with some hummus or a turkey sammich
> 
> preworkout meal
> 6 ounces of shiken
> 2 cups of rice
> 2 poptarts
> 1 scoop aminolift
> 
> Post workout meal
> Sometimes a burrito at chipotle if there is a  lot of traffic going home; or,
> 10 ounces steak
> 2 cups white rice
> big glass of fat free milk (suck it seeker)
> 
> Prebed
> 1/2 quart of ice cream or frozen yogurt and moar fat free milk
> 
> Non training days
> 6 hardboiled eggs
> 
> 6 ounces of chicken
> handfull of pretzels
> 
> 10oz steak
> 1 potato or 1 cup rice
> 
> greek yogurt before bed
> 
> 
> CLIFFS: Stuff your face until it hurts



thanks .it great post like this that i gain so much from .thanks


----------



## ThatGuyJones

Hands down best ****ing "Bulking 101," honest and makes for a good laugh. Brilliant.


----------



## chenmomo

I want to know how to exercise to keep my weight the same? Genarally speaking, working out your muscles will definitely lead to weight again, but i don't want that effect. I just wnat to look thin and have abs and waistline. There is a good way to add my whatsapp;+86 18238665839 to the discussion.


----------



## DOOM

Great well thought out write up! Nice work!


----------



## trodizzle

Baller. Thanks for the post, good solid info.


----------



## hulksmash

Great post, welcome back. Great outline.

I agree with all of it except the lack of cardio. BP+heart health is way more important if using AAS than most realize. So many forums with members dead or screwed hearts.

EDIT: nvm, he's still gone


----------



## kbenson07

PillarofBalance said:


> Or to put it another way - Bulking simplified...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the process I developed over time that worked for me and will probably work for you too. I won't argue with other's opinions on this. This is essentially broscience. But chances are I'm bigger than you so kiss my butt lol
> 
> 
> Start measuring the quantity of food you are eating. Don't calculate macros. That isn't necessary on a bulk. But you do need to know you are eating 7oz of chicken. Not just what looks like 7oz of chicken.  This way you can make an adjustment later on with ease.
> Organize your meals. Prep them in advance. Don't be left unprepared.
> On non training days, your breakfast should be a meal of protein and fat. Fats are 9 calories per gram so its a good way to get in a good amount of cals to start the day. If you use a high quality fat like coconut oil, you'll get some energy too of course.
> On training days, throw in some carbs with breakfast. I like just some toast or a bagel. Sometimes I'll have a couple waffles.
> Eat the damn yolk will ya?
> Stop eating 6 meals per day. That's not necessary and a pain in the ass. Live your life. I eat 4 meals per day and one of them is usually ice cream.
> Every meal needs to have protein. Take your bodyweight and multiply by 1.2 for your protein intake.
> Most meals should have a carb source. I don't care what it is. Keep in mind if you eat sugary crap, you will train like crap.  Doesn't mean brown rice every meal. That shit is gross. White rice, bread, pasta, oats, grits. Take your bodyweight and multiply by 2. There is your carb intake.
> Fats are tough.  You need them for sure. They can easily throw the balance off in a good bulk though. So don't go crazy. If you are eating a ribeye steak, you really don't need to add fat to the meal. If you're eating chicken breast, add some fats. I don't really care about the source of them after meal 1 though.  Just don't use peanut butter for fats. That's just stupid.  Nut fats have benefits, but so often I see guys trying to get all their fats from peanut butter. Variety is the spice of life.  Mix it up.
> Veggies... NO thanks.
> The tricky part now is the quantity. Above I gave you a STARTING POINT of 1.2 for protein and 2 for carbs. So follow that and if in a week you aren't gaining weight its not because you need steroids. It's because you still aren't eating enough.  So dial up the calories. 1.5 for protein and 2.2 for carbs. Bump the fats slightly.  Keep bumping bit by bit until you get to a point where you are gaining weight.
> Many people tell you not to get on the scale. Don't listen to that. You need metrics.  If you are gaining 5lbs a week or a pound a day that's too fast and is probably more fat on your gut than you'll be happy with.  So get on the scale daily. Wake up, take your morning constitution and get on the scale in the buck.  Every single day.  I look for 2 pounds per week. That seems to be my happy medium.
> You will gain some fat. There is no such thing as a lean bulk. If there was, there would also be a chubby cut because of yin and yang.  A lean bulk is a way of saying gaining mass really damn slowly.
> Be patient. Getting large takes years.  It took me 6 years to get from that 198 to my current 260. I have been as high as just over 280 and found life to be much too difficult at that point.  If you aren't gaining using this advice, don't complain to me. Eat more. Everyone who eats more gains weight. Its a fact of life.
> Cutting and bulking cutting and bulking cutting and bulking... That's just going to slow you down.  For beginners, just start bulking and don't stop until you are huge.  I ran a bulk for years. I didn't cut until 2 years ago or so for a meet where I wanted to get below 242.  The best part about running a bulk for years and training your ass off is after a few years, you're probably ready to run some gear. Which means instead of running a cut, you can recomp instead. Drop fat and keep the weight in the same ballpark? Hell yeah!
> Water intake is important. So yeah drink water. Cause if you don't, you'll die.  Just drink it. I don't care if its a gallon or enough to just make you "feel" like you are hydrated. Just drink it. If you're worrying about measuring your water quantity get a therapist. You're clinically neurotic.
> 
> 
> SUPPLEMENTS:
> 
> Do not use whey isolate. Find a blend. The best one I have found both label and taste wise is USP Labs Oxyelite Protein. It's a whey casein blend. Post workout or in a pinch, go for it. BUT THIS IS NOT A MEAL EVER!!! It is a supplement.
> 
> Creatine Monohydrate - one of the few that actually works.  Decades of research showing its effectiveness.  5 grams is not an adequate dose. If you are 200lbs or more, 15 grams is a starting point.  Get micronized if you can spare the change.  But the regular powder works fine. Mix it in some hot coffee preworkout and chug. Just make sure its fully dissolved to avoid any stomach discomfort.
> 
> AAS:
> 
> I'm an old soul.  Test, Deca, Dbol. Nothing will put more weight on you than that combo.  You need to get the diet rolling or a good few months first though as AAS will cloud the action.  You will gain weight yes, but once you come off suddenly your weight plummets. Because your diet wasn't it order.
> 
> Insulin will help you gain weight for sure. Very quickly.  But this is a much more in depth topic that I won't cover here.
> 
> CARDIO:
> 
> Yeah don't do that. It's bad for you. I read it on pubmed... brah. But if you must don't get on the treadmill or a bike. Go drag something heavy down the street.  Or get an old tire and throw it a bunch.
> 
> TRAINING:
> 
> Lift heavy. Start each training day with heavy compound movements in the 3 to 7 rep range.  Then move into assistance stuff with slightly higher reps.  Occasionally blow yourself out with a 20 rep or 100 rep set at the end.  Stop training 5 to 6 days a week. Limit it to 4 very heavy intense days and rest up.  If you think lifting heavy like that won't build muscle please kill yourself.  I'm tired of hearing about how you build muscle in the 12 rep range.  That's just not accurate.
> 
> 
> To end this I'll just show you what a typical day of eating looks like for me on training and non training days
> 
> Training days
> 
> 6 hardboiled eggs
> 2 waffles or a big bagel or 4 slices of toast with butter
> 3 slices bacon
> 
> 7 ounces of steak
> 1 potato or 1 cup of rice
> 1 greek yogurt
> 
> quick snack - handful of pretzels with some hummus or a turkey sammich
> 
> preworkout meal
> 6 ounces of shiken
> 2 cups of rice
> 2 poptarts
> 1 scoop aminolift
> 
> Post workout meal
> Sometimes a burrito at chipotle if there is a  lot of traffic going home; or,
> 10 ounces steak
> 2 cups white rice
> big glass of fat free milk (suck it seeker)
> 
> Prebed
> 1/2 quart of ice cream or frozen yogurt and moar fat free milk
> 
> Non training days
> 6 hardboiled eggs
> 
> 6 ounces of chicken
> handfull of pretzels
> 
> 10oz steak
> 1 potato or 1 cup rice
> 
> greek yogurt before bed
> 
> 
> CLIFFS: Stuff your face until it hurts


This is the stuff I've been looking for right here this is awesome!


----------



## mabdelrasoul

I truly love this post! Straight forward and raw


----------



## BelaDublin

Very good)


----------



## iGone

BelaDublin said:


> Very good)


Why are you like this?


----------



## Ragingmenace223

one of my fav. threads to read. 
I wish I was that structured. between all the peptides its hard to find time to eat. you need to take them on an empty stomach then wait 1.5 hrs..hard to do when you need to eat 7 meals....props for being this disciplined. I just broke 200 and im stoked but Im  a little tight in the waist  lol...prob. the tne-anadrol oil blend lol


----------

